# Jade's Late Memorial



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I haven't done any art in a while other than the doodled tribals, but finally I felt like doing some, and I needed to practice for a commission using this fish. 

So, hopefully they like what I've done, and if so, I have a base idea for the next one. 

This of course wasn't a commission though, but a memorial that is quite late, as Jade passed a while ago. For that I apologize.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Still loved and appreciated!! Thanks, Syr! <3


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

<3


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I still can't get over how dang cute those wings are though!!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Experimental~~~


----------

